# Function Axes Described in Simple Terms



## Jayzupp (Oct 19, 2016)

So I've been interested in the idea of how the cognitive functions interact with each other in opposing ways. It really helps to simply a lot of data and make it easy to type people rather than thinking of all the functions as independent pieces. (Michael Pierce and Celebrity Types have some interesting explanations of this information if you want to check out their YouTube videos)

The problem I'm having now is how to describe each axis in a single sentence or so and remove any ambiguity. The judgment axes seem a little more straight forward though, IMO.

I'll begin by describing the axes as I understand them and then see if anyone else has anything to add or any resources to help further my understanding.

Judgment Axes

*Fe/Ti* - "Right" or "wrong" is something external to the self and seen as easily observable by others, but logic is something unique to the individual (harmonizing). We feel, I think.

*Te/Fi* - "Correct" or "incorrect" is something external to the self and seen as easily observable by others, but morality is something unique to the individual (individuating). We think, I feel.

Perception Axes

*Se/Ni* - Objects are viewed concretely and condensed into an abstract interpretation (conjecturing). Clear perception to a blurred understanding. Se->Ni

*Ne/Si* - Objects are viewed abstractly and condensed into a concrete interpretation (associating). Blurred perception to a clear understanding. Ne->Si

I tried making each definition as clear and all encompassing as possible. Obviously there's a lot more going on, but I just get frustrated with long winded and stereotypical explanations.

Let me know what you think or if you have any questions.


----------

